
Warm weather and warm water killed salmon before they reach their destination - mayankkaizen
https://media.giphy.com/media/RMvlYZbpDsdacnS9MH/giphy.gif
======
mayankkaizen
Additional source

[https://www.adn.com/alaska-news/rural-
alaska/2019/07/12/warm...](https://www.adn.com/alaska-news/rural-
alaska/2019/07/12/warmer-waters-investigated-as-cause-of-pink-salmon-die-off-
in-norton-sound-region/)

Both original gif and above link from Reddit.

